# 1st day of school... three oral presentations!



## pokey (Dec 18, 2005)

So I started my first day of the fall semester today, and I find out that I already have to do three oral presentations. And I am 99% sure I will have to do another one. Making that 4 total. This is probably the amount if presentations I've done in my whole three year college career so far...!

BUT this time around I am *NOT* going to drop the classes.

I am NOT going freak out. They will be my proud Triumphs against SA rather than my embarassing battles against SA. 
I am going to kick these oral presentations in the butt and show them who's boss. I am looking forward to proving to myself that I CAN do it. It's going to be rewarding after I accomplish them... I want to be able to write a post in the "Triumphs Over Social Anxiety" section come December after the semester ends.

</end horribly cheesy motivating rant. Hey, it works for me...


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

:hug Excellant attitude! Just prepare ahead of time with these presentations now that you have them in advance. It truly feels geat to write the Triumphs section, it's one of my favorites, it gives such amazing hope. You are going to be dynamite, just practice.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Not so horribly cheesy at all :lol. You've got a great attitude about this, so keep it up. You'll do fine.


----------



## Sunny Day (Aug 1, 2006)

Let us know how they go. Also, I would like to know how to prepare and be calm.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Go get em!!!


----------



## fog (Dec 3, 2005)

pokey, i do not know you, but i am damn proud of you.


----------



## pokey (Dec 18, 2005)

My first one went good guys. I posted a topic about it already... here's why I think it went well:

1) I took abouttt 50mg of beta blockers (I am on 20mg of lexapro as well)... 

2) The project was done with an awesome group of people that I got to know- so I felt much more at ease

3) I saw it as a challenege... not something to be scared of

Having even ONE positive experience makes me feel soooo estatic.


----------



## Steve85 (Oct 11, 2006)

Pokey,

I'm a new user, and your post stood out to me. I am going through the exact same situation as you are right now. I'm a college senior and am currently taking my first speech class, mainly because I have put it off. Anyways, we too have to do 4 speeches this semester. 

I actually just finished my second one today. It was a solo speech not a group speech. We actually had to videotape ourselves giving this speech. I had always been deathly afraid of giving speeches and such. Even though I've always gotten good grades on them and numerous classmates telling me that I am a good speech giver. That meant nothing to me, but today was a little different. It was a 5 minute speech, and I felt more comfortable than I have in a long time.

Something that I did differently was that I listened to a relaxation tape (Lucinda Bassett's from Attacking Anxiety & Depression) up until the class started. I was going first with my speech so I felt pretty relaxed going into it. This helped tremendously. And as I watched the videotape of my speech tonight, I did a great job. It's no big deal, and I think I'm starting to believe it. I hope you are too.


----------

